# Pork Loin Sous Vide...



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

OK, So I followed a lead by a friend here and got myself a nice, simple, easy to run, no frills Sous Vide heater. He and another here use this same heater with great success. Me too, now.
Lovin It! I've done two meals of Smoked Salmon, and yesterday did a small piece of Pork Loin as an experiment. Not sure the "Vide" part applies, I used a vacuum bag, but my sealer burned out it's heater strip. So it is going back for service or replacement. 
So Sous... _bagged_?  
Anyway, since Pork is so user friendly, and well done is fine, I put my, umm, experiment in a 160 degree bath for ~3 hours. It was done, but perfectly moist at carving.
Just SPOG'd, with a pat of butter. Simple minds=Simple pleasures. And a cobbett of corn, done toward the end. Bagged in a small baggie with a pat of butter. (immersed frozen) for ~15 minutes. (Guessing, it got hot.)
When I pulled my little Loin Roast, it looked very forlorn and peaked. But I had a plan.
I don't have a flame thrower, but I do have a damn good Torch I like. Look out little Loin, here comes your trial by fire.
Now, I was told to dry your meat before you sear it. But I didn't want my yummy SPOG on paper towels, they don't taste good to me. So I let my torch blow dry my Little Piggychunk. And sear it as I went along. Not blackened, just a nice light sear. This is white meat, I just wanted to give it a California Tan. 
Using the torch, I gave my Sous Bagged Piggychunk a nice spray on tan. 








OH Baby!  It was all over but the carvin!
I love Brown Gravy! Hell, I love any gravy! But had some Brown Gravy stuff in the cupboard. Works for me!
Cut the corn off the cob, poured the butter and corn juice on it. A very light salting, and a generous Peppering, it was fork tender and well liked by me and the dog.
(The wife had come home and ate an Atkins, so she wasn't hungry, and not a big fan of Pork Roast anyway. But she thought it smelled really good, she told me. I'll take it!)







OK, in closing...
I tried a 2 gallon pail from Lowe's that I used for Crab Bait in Washington State for my first Sous Vide tank. It worked fine, just a little crowded. I needed someting bigger. I'd been hunting...

I saw a "Mixing Bucket" on the Lowe's website. BPA Free it shown, and it has the food symbol (Glass and Fork) on it as well. $4.95
Well, for a fiver, I can 'speriment. I got 2, and cut one down to ~ a 4 gallon sized, handle-less bucket. 
I know, what's the heat going to do to it? Not a damn thing so far. Not at 145 degrees F (62.7778 C, Disco) for 12 hours, Nor at 160 degrees F (71.111 C for you Disco). So I'm callin my Bath Bucket a success.
Next is probably a towel wrap blanket to help insulate it.

Why not a cooler? Well, ain't found one I like enough to buy one. And I'm Sous Vide hungry right now.
Why not a red 3 1/2 gallon bucket? Well, it's not BPA Free. But more importantly it costs nearly the same, and has the handle rim I'd want to remove or at least modify.

So I picked the 5'er for me. I'll take practical over purdy any day.
The Point to it is on that plate up there.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks delicious! I recently got an Anova Sous Vide. I have done NY Strip and some chicken thighs. Love the flavor it keeps in during the cooking process. Just a little S&P and some Rosemary/Thyme, sear after the bath.  I also do mine as Sous..bagged :) :)


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 14, 2019)

looks delicious! Try a lower temp next time. I've done 145 and it was amazing. Most juicy Pork loin I've ever had.  Some people even go as low as 140 or even 137 I've seen. I know its safe to eat, but leaves a little too much pink for the wife.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 14, 2019)

Pork loin is absolutely the best meat I sous vide. I give mine a good coat of Adkins. I agree on the lower temp, I usually run mine at 147.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 14, 2019)

Look amazing Sonny! I'll need to do this as well. Pork Loin does seem like it would be a match made in heaven with Sous Vide!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks Great, Sonny!!---Like.
I love Gravy Too!!
Like mentioned above, you might think about using a lower Temp on Pork Loin.
I did some 2" Thick Pork Loin Slices as Boneless Pork Chops at a Temp of "136° for 3 1/2 hours", and they were Awesome.
I went by the Book.
Here they are:
*2" Thick Boneless Pork Chops*

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Why not a red 3 1/2 gallon bucket? Well, it's not BPA Free. But more importantly it costs nearly the same, and has the handle rim I'd want to remove or at least modify.


Your link for specific bucket shows BPA free under specifications. If food is vac-sealed would it much matter actually?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 14, 2019)

SE, Looks good, I recently bought an Anova and will have to try the loin!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 14, 2019)

Sonny,
I think your hooked... join the club.

Hi, my name is Dave, and I’m a Sous Vide-aholic.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks! Yeah, I'm just figuring this stuff out, and a lot by guess and by golly.
As you can tell by the Bucket for a Bath Tank.
I do like my Pork cooked well. I suppose it comes from being raised by a Mom who could burn water, and in an age when well done pork was the rule because of Trichinosis. So I don't want any pink in my pork.... LOL!



TomKnollRFV said:


> Look amazing Sonny! I'll need to do this as well. Pork Loin does seem like it would be a match made in heaven with Sous Vide!



Well, it is my first time Sous'n some Pork, but it came out wonderful to my taste!



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Sonny!!---Like.
> I love Gravy Too!!
> Like mentioned above, you might think about using a lower Temp on Pork Loin.
> I did some 2" Thick Pork Loin Slices as Boneless Pork Chops at a Temp of "136° for 3 1/2 hours", and they were Awesome.
> ...



Looks like a great plan, Bear. As you know, I'm shy of red meat for the most part. But, I like Pork.
And this Sous Vide makes it very simple for me.
I did use my "All Purpose Camping Match" to give the little Loin a California Spray Tan. LOL.
I have a Lodge griddle that has raised grill lines on one side, but thought the spray tan would be easier for me. LOL!



Winterrider said:


> Your link for specific bucket shows BPA free under specifications. If food is vac-sealed would it much matter actually?



Well, no, I don't think it matters much to me. As Long as.... which is a fancy way to say But....
But, if for some reason the water in the bath leaked into the product being Sous Vide, maybe it could get a plastic-y taste? Some plastics get funky when heated.
But the main reason was when comparing the various buckets I had to chose from (No Food Grade available at my store).... I decided the 5 gallon would give me the most options for my wacky wayz. And was bigger in diameter.
I do have a store Blue Bucket that sez Lowe's on it I was using as one of my crabbin buckets. I now (today) cut it down for a second layer for the white bucket to make a double walled Sous Vide bucket. I have that sitting in the kitchen sink heating up as we speak. A test run of sorts. (I'm very Scientific! Kinda like a bull tiptoeing through a china shop looking at Tea Cups...)
But I was sitting here a little earlier and had one of those, "Wow! I could've had a V-8!" moments when I happened to look down at my MRE container and realized what a great Sous Vide reservoir it could make. It's squarish, deep without being too deep, and it has a lid that opens from one end while the other remains mounted and it hinged (plastic). And it is Food Grade Plastic for those to whom it matters.
But I'm good with my sawed off 5'ers for now. Can't complain about the price. LOL!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Sonny,
> I think your hooked... join the club.
> 
> Hi, my name is Dave, and I’m a Sous Vide-aholic.



Hi Dave. My names Sonny, and I always look for the easy and cheap way.
This Sous Vide will be great... once my damned Vacuum sealer is fixed.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SE, Looks good, I recently bought an Anova and will have to try the loin!



Do! I bet you'll like it!
It sits there and gets all the flavors infused it the meat.
Follow Bear's and these other guys advice.
I'm like a BB in a Box Car. All over the place, and experimenting without any degrees. 
Besides, I'll eat any mistakes I make.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

Fine looking plate of chow Sonny. My my you've come a long way.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Fine looking plate of chow Sonny. My my you've come a long way.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!
You were a part of the fuel in the journey.
It must have come out good, because my little buddy goes nuts over it.
And the wife even liked it some. 
I want to do more now...

The Vacuum Sealer left on the FedEx truck today. Hopefully the turn around will be very soon.
I need it to continue my Mad Scientist ways with the Sous Vide.
I told them it was embarrassing that my wife packaged up to big packs of Chicken Thighs in baggies, because the sealer was down.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just call me ethanol. I'm the crap nobody wants in their fuel. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Just call me ethanol. I'm the crap nobody wants in their fuel.
> 
> Chris



That there is corn squeezins Chris.
Corn Squeezins make White Lightenin.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice Sonny.  I havent tried a loin yet.  I better get one out of the freezer.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Very nice Sonny.  I havent tried a loin yet.  I better get one out of the freezer.



Oh! I think a piece of loin is a natural for Sous Vide method. It comes out perfect!
Then sear it your favorite way. I just blasted it with my torch, but I think iron or even a grill would be better.
Mine got a "California Spray On Tan." LOL! It was something I was wanting to try anyway.
My Sous Vide heater is just like yours. 
Works great!

My wife does a mean Pot Roast. She sears it, then cooks it in the same pot.
I have to wonder if searing first, then Sous Vide might be better. Let the caramelizing work in the natural juices in the bag?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2019)

My wife does a mean Pot Roast. She sears it, then cooks it in the same pot.
I have to wonder if searing first, then Sous Vide might be better. Let the caramelizing work in the natural juices in the bag?


My mom makes it that way too.  Sear then cook in the pot.   I dont see why it wouldnt work with SV.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2019)

FWIW:
I sear after SV, However I think many of the learned Pros on YouTube, and in Books Sear first.
They say to kill any bacteria before bagging.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> FWIW:
> I sear after SV, However I think many of the learned Pros on YouTube, and in Books Sear first.
> They say to kill any bacteria before bagging.
> 
> Bear



That makes sense. I think I'll try the Sear First next time.
I'm curious how it will come out.

My wife's foster Mom taught her to sear first.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> That makes sense. I think I'll try the Sear First next time.
> I'm curious how it will come out.
> 
> My wife's foster Mom taught her to sear first.




I should have mentioned, "I sear afterwards, mainly to make it look decent.
If I did sear first, I would probably sear again after, but only if we have guests for Dinner.
Mrs Bear & I don't care if it looks a little pale, like SV'd meat looks without searing.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2019)

Looks great Sonny, tasty eats ya had there.  Nice SV cook!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Sonny, tasty eats ya had there.  Nice SV cook!



It was, it was! Wonderful, I'd say.
Not sure I am sold on the torch searing method, maybe I'm too set in my ways. LOL!

I did another piece of the same Loin and cut it into cubes and made some Dutch Oven Chili. I seared the cubes in the DO, then built the chili right on the seared pork.
Oh Man! Is that ever good!
The cubes of pork are fall apart in your mouth tender. It must be good, even my little buddy likes it, beans and all.
That surprises me because with Chili powder, and Chipotle Powder in it, it's kind of warm. But he likes it.

Thank You for the pointer to the Sous Vide unit. I really like it!
At this rate, I'm going to pig out! I just started another piece, 1 lb 10.5 oz chunk.
Pork, it's the _other_ white meat!  (Turkey is the bottom of my list, and Chicken is sinking)


----------



## Braz (Jan 22, 2019)

I found a pork tenderloin in the back of the meat drawer yesterday. Wife said she was going to pitch it because it was a month past its "sell by" date. I took it (them, actually) out of the cryo-vac, felt and smelled ok to us so I trimmed them, gave them a good coating of our homemade pork rub and put them in a vacuum bag with a little garlic and a drizzle of olive oil. Then into the sous vide bath, 145f for 3 1/2 hours. They are now in the refer, still in the S/V bag. I plan to slice  and vac bag and freeze them in serving sized portions. They will get a quick sear when it is time to eat. Wife says I have to try it first and if I don't get sick she will have some. She is such a loving and caring soul. I will give it a test at lunch today along with some homemade kraut.


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2019)

Braz said:


> I found a pork tenderloin in the back of the meat drawer yesterday. Wife said she was going to pitch it because it was a month past its "sell by" date. I took it (them, actually) out of the cryo-vac, felt and smelled ok to us so I trimmed them, gave them a good coating of our homemade pork rub and put them in a vacuum bag with a little garlic and a drizzle of olive oil. Then into the sous vide bath, 145f for 3 1/2 hours. They are now in the refer, still in the S/V bag. I plan to slice  and vac bag and freeze them in serving sized portions. They will get a quick sear when it is time to eat. Wife says I have to try it first and if I don't get sick she will have some. She is such a loving and caring soul. I will give it a test at lunch today along with some homemade kraut.


It's pasteurized at 70mm thick, 145.5f water bath for 3.5 hours. So that's good. I wet aged whole sub primal beef roasts (7 bone prime rib)in its original cryovaced packaging 45 days from the packaging date on the box. I heard you can't or shouldn't age pork. Maybe since Clostridium Botulinum, Clostridium Perfringens and Bacillus Cereus are the three foodbourne pathogens that are anerobic endospore forming bacteria that need to be sterilized at 250f for 20 minutes to be killed in spore form.  Otherwise they are harmless when consumed in spore form.  When C. Botulinum is back in a favorable environment it changes back to its vegetative growing state and starts producing its neurotoxin. Pork seems to have a relationship with C. Botulinum whereby curing with nitrate/nitrite has a preserving effect most importantly with C. Botulinum in pork and keeping the high fat content from turning rancid. I've seen/used the addition of cures to pork for cured hams/chops/bacons/sausage for longer durations in the danger zone for cold then hot smoking. The pasterized pork you did  is good for 3-4 weeks at 38f if cooled in an ice water bath. The raw 30 days from sell by in a possibly warmer part of the fridge maybe a problem. Because spoilage virus, bacteria, molds, fungus and yeasts that change taste, texture and smell like in milk, cheeses etc that like to eat the foods we do aren't what's the problem. It's the invisible, oderless and tasteles dangerous levels of foodbourne pathogens that are the problem if spore forming bacteria returned to vegetative state since the pork was processed.  Then some toxins aren't killed with heat. If you boil poison it's still poison. This is my understanding. If someone has more input on fresh pork and fridge storage duration please let us know.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

Braz said:


> I found a pork tenderloin in the back of the meat drawer yesterday. Wife said she was going to pitch it because it was a month past its "sell by" date. I took it (them, actually) out of the cryo-vac, felt and smelled ok to us so I trimmed them, gave them a good coating of our homemade pork rub and put them in a vacuum bag with a little garlic and a drizzle of olive oil. Then into the sous vide bath, 145f for 3 1/2 hours. They are now in the refer, still in the S/V bag. I plan to slice  and vac bag and freeze them in serving sized portions. They will get a quick sear when it is time to eat. Wife says I have to try it first and if I don't get sick she will have some. She is such a loving and caring soul. I will give it a test at lunch today along with some homemade kraut.



LOL!
My wife thinks the sell by date is the throw it out date.
I'm not too risk`e about stuff, but I'm a bit more like you. Looks and smell tell a lot.
In this day and age of bad stuff in the produce sections I think we become a bit overly cautious. And the Media don't help at all.
Bear in mind there wasn't any Bacon recalls or poisonings last year. 
So kids are right. Skip the veggies, eat mo meat!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice job Sonny!
Pork loin is on of my favorite cuts of meat.
Ans yours looks delicious!
BTW, congrats on the carousel ride!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Sonny!
> Pork loin is on of my favorite cuts of meat.
> Ans yours looks delicious!
> BTW, congrats on the carousel ride!!
> Al



Thank You, Al!
Brian put me on. LOL!
I do love my Pork! My wife loves her Chicken, but I tire of it.
So I'm trying to diversify with the stuff I make.
Lovin this Sous Vide method. Kind of dangerous for me though, I make too much food, too easily.

Last night she wanted me to make something called a Crescent Roll Taco Pie. I must say, it is really good!
I'm wondering about how I could make Sous Vide Pork & Gravy Pie this way.
I have about 5 pounds of Chili failure to use up though. LOL! Lot of Bean Burrito's in my future.


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2019)

You can get some tortillas and enchilda verde sauce or red sauce for pork chili enchildas muy grande con frijoles. Lol Puree/reduce half the beans to refried bean consistency to reduce the volume and change the texture. You'll move more beans in this form without as much chewing and no airspace between them. Haha


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

dr k said:


> You can get some tortillas and enchilda verde sauce or red sauce for pork chili enchildas muy grande con frijoles. Lol Puree/reduce half the beans to refried bean consistency to reduce the volume and change the texture. You'll move more beans in this form without as much chewing and no airspace between them. Haha



It's the airspace they create in the intestines that are of a different concern. LOL!
I have some Picante in the fridge I need to use up, and some ground beef to experiment with.
And we have some tortillas already.
Now I'm hungry.


----------

